
N.F.L. Will Stream Thursday Games on Twitter - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/06/sports/football/nfl-will-stream-thursday-games-on-twitter.html
======
ChrisArchitect
what is the experience of this on twitter though? You scroll thru timeline til
you see the stream, and it keeps restarting as you scroll around? Or you pin
it somehow? Fixed tweet on a fluid platform is weird

~~~
ChrisArchitect
oh, unless it's all via Periscope (owned by Twitter)

